# Let me introduce myself w/pics



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Many of you from CL know me. I thought I'd share some pics of my hobby that I've shared with many CL members. I build Humidors and ashtrays mostly for fun. Here's a few samples for your enjoyment.


----------



## MedicCook (Apr 1, 2008)

Simply amazing work. Thanks for sharing. Have you ever messed around with Purple Heart?


----------



## thoreau (Dec 29, 2008)

Let me guess - Leigh Dovetail Jig?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

thoreau said:


> Let me guess - Leigh Dovetail Jig?


Close, Incra Jig.:ss

Yes I've used Purple heart. Very beautiful wood. It can be difficuls to turn though.:tu


----------



## MedicCook (Apr 1, 2008)

Humidor Minister said:


> Yes I've used Purple heart. Very beautiful wood. It can be difficuls to turn though.:tu


When I was younger I tried to make a clock out of 8/4 Purple Heart. I finished it but it was the last time I messed around with it. It is beautiful to look at but it can kick your butt.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice work, what an asset to have around. Welcome. 

You will get a warmer welcome from the general population if you have one of the mods move this to the new members forum… but there is no imperative.


----------



## lowlife (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful work, talent like that has always amazed me. Thanks for the pics, lets see more!!!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

They are beautiful pieces thanks for sharing!


----------



## fallguy81 (Dec 31, 2008)

you, a craftsman sir, a real craftsman.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, what beautiful work. Thanks for sharing it with the BOTL/SOTL. 

Now my wants went to a new level.
Vinnie


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is some very nice work! :tu


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Man, that's great!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Outstanding workmanship there. thank you for the pics!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome and thanks for sharing your work with us!

*Very nice!!!*


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

:dr what can I say love them great work thanks for showing.:tu


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for the warm welcome. :tuI just started making ashtrays a little over a month ago but I've done segmented turning for around 2 years now. These are fun. There are good times ahead.:ss
I don't think I posted this one.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

tremendous!


----------



## PMPDVL (Dec 3, 2008)

absolutly beautiful! do you sell any? would love to add the first one to my collection. let me know:tu


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Holy Moses! That is some serious woodwork!

Do you take orders?

Oh, and, welcome :tu

Paul


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks very sophisticated


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

That is some fantastic work!:tu


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Wow! Your skills are amazingly apparent my friend. :tu


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome

WONDERFUL

Tom


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Might have to head to Tucson and see what you have available! Amazing work! Thank you for sharing with us.

Cheers!:tu


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow!! Very nice work!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all very much. I really just do this as a hobby but the last 2 hobbies I did ended up being my career. :tu I do sell a few and occasionally been known to bomb one once in a while.:ssI have 3 more designs made right now but the recipients should see it first. I've even got a square one.:tu


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW!!!
Your glue ups are amazing! I really dig the segmented tunings you've done...especially the ashtray I'm guessing is turned from bubinga. Incredible art you have there:tu


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks and you are correct. It is glue ups and It's Bubinga, Wenge, Birdseye Maple, Walnut and Shedua. It contains 143 individual pieces. (I think:tu)


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, to late to edit, 140 pieces.:tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great workmanship! I wish I had your skillz! :tu


----------



## aboveone (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are beautiful :dr


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Extraordinary!

I believe I met you at TB during the Ashton event...

Where you smoking these days?

Zitro


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

zitro_joe said:


> Extraordinary!
> 
> I believe I met you at TB during the Ashton event...
> 
> ...


Hows it going. Lately I've been smoking in the shop trying to play catch up. Any more good events like that coming up?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

They haven't mentioned any coming up soon. I have become a regular fixture lately, but with baby #3 due in a few weeks I will have a Leave of Absence for awhile. 
Zitro


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

zitro_joe said:


> They haven't mentioned any coming up soon. I have become a regular fixture lately, but with baby #3 due in a few weeks I will have a Leave of Absence for awhile.
> Zitro


Congratulations:tu |Let me know when things settle down for you and we'll meet up at TB for a celebitory cigar, my treat.:tu


----------

